
Show HN: Ukpd – a Node.js module to provide access to UK Police Data - shermheadryder
https://github.com/AlexChesters/ukpd
======
dreamer7
I was not aware that the UK police department had open data access. This is
great and I hope other countries follow this model too.

I checked the crime categories and there's no mention of cyber-crime. Is there
any other data source that tracks this?

~~~
shermheadryder
> I checked the crime categories and there's no mention of cyber-crime.

Good spot, I haven't looked myself but there is a list
([https://data.police.uk/static/files/police-uk-category-
mappi...](https://data.police.uk/static/files/police-uk-category-
mappings.csv)) of the full list of categories; it may be that cyber-crime
falls into one of the other categories provided by the API.

~~~
dreamer7
True. There are two sub-categories referencing crime involving a computer
under 'Public Order'

